# Vista to Mac



## Tisouit (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai toujours été sur Windows XP et maintenant que j'ai un "nouveau" pc portable j'aimerais decouvrir l'univer MAC, sauf que je suis sur Vista donc je me demandais quel système instaler ( il y en a plusieur et pas que le OS X je crois non ? ) 
Et si vous avez une idée sur les pilotes, dur ou pas dur a trouver ? Des liens ? Sinon je remettrais un XP dessus ...

C'est un Fujitsu siemens Amilo Amilo Xa 2528-P6002 ( http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...02-AMD-Turion-64-X2-TL60-2-0-GHz-Ecran-17.htm ).

Donc voila, hezitez pas a balancer des liens, merci


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2010)

Tu veux installer Mac OS X sur ton pécé?! 


PAS-DE-PRO-BLÈME!! MacGénération est là pour t'aider désormais!!!  rolleyes

Seulement, tu t'as ton tromper de section... 

Pour parler librement de Hackintosh et en toute sérénité rolleyes, tout se passe ici maintenant!  Mais t'en fais pas, pas la peine de recréer un sujet là bas, quelqu'un déplacera ton sujet ici présent, là bas!


----------



## Toximityx (6 Novembre 2010)

*Attention à l'emplacement dans les forums, j'ai mis le sujet dans la bonne catégorie.* :mouais:

_La table d'orientation disponible ici vous permet de mieux comprendre la structure des forums._


----------



## Kanaaky (6 Novembre 2010)

Tisouit a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai toujours été sur Windows XP et maintenant que j'ai un "nouveau" pc portable j'aimerais decouvrir l'univer MAC, sauf que je suis sur Vista donc je me demandais quel système instaler ( il y en a plusieur et pas que le OS X je crois non ? )
> Et si vous avez une idée sur les pilotes, dur ou pas dur a trouver ? Des liens ? Sinon je remettrais un XP dessus ...
> 
> C'est un Fujitsu siemens Amilo Amilo Xa 2528-P6002 ( http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...02-AMD-Turion-64-X2-TL60-2-0-GHz-Ecran-17.htm ).
> ...



Achète un vrai Mac, c'est le plus simple et surtout, le plus FIABLE.


----------



## Tisouit (6 Novembre 2010)

Yep, je ne savais pas trop ou poster ...

Tu me donne les sous Kanaaky ? Je demande juste si les drivers sont trouvable et quel système serais le plus fiable sur un PC ... 

Sinon je vais m'orienter sur Linux et le mettre en dualboot ? avec XP pour quelques logiciels ..


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

Linux sera bien plus simple rien que pour les maj et le dualboot est facile avec grub


----------



## Tisouit (6 Novembre 2010)

Dac, je tente quand même le coup mais c'est rassurant de savoir que je peu compter sur Linux derière  Merci

EDIT : Une fois qu'on a vu si les composant du PC étaient compatible, il manque plus qu'a instaler L'OS ? Ou il faut chercher des drivers ou des kernels ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

il faut chercher ... des kext !


----------



## Tisouit (7 Novembre 2010)

ha oui, des kext lol merci


----------



## Kanaaky (7 Novembre 2010)

Tu nous tiendras au courant du résultat.


----------



## Tisouit (8 Novembre 2010)

Oui ... Pour l'instant c'est mal barré, j'en est trouver que deux, je crois que je cherche mal ( pourtant je cherche ! ).


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Novembre 2010)

insanelymac


----------



## Tisouit (8 Novembre 2010)

J'y suis déjà allé, je dois chercher mal alors ...


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Novembre 2010)

y'a aussi pas mal de kext qui sont sur les distrib, avec les DVD d'install d'OSX 86, pour commencer je te conseille léopard et prend une version genre iAtkos ou un bon vieux Kalyway


----------



## Tisouit (9 Novembre 2010)

Yep, il y a une grosse diférence entre Leopard et SL ?

Et sa change suivant la version qu'on prends ?! 
Je voudrais l'instaler une fois pour toute, pas m'amuser a changer d'OS tout les ans ^^ 

Du coup je penche pour leopard car on me dit que j'aurais du mal a trouver un pilote pour ma CG ( 8600 GS pourtant c'est pas rare comme CG O.O )

J'ai eu plusieurs infos grâces a un anglophone mais je me demande ce que c'est que :

amd/universal distro pour leopard
amd compatible kernel, 
seatbelt fix


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2010)

ce qui est surtout dommage c'est que tu commences déjà par le "mauvais" processeur, ce qui n'aide pas vraiment


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Novembre 2010)

moui ... Perso sur mon vieux Athlon 64 ma kalyway etait stable et c'est un peu plus dur sur ma config Intel actuel, le problème avec les AMD c'est qu'il faut patcher tout les maj

Prend leopard kalyway 10.5.2 amd intel

Install le speedste Kernel et Nvinject 256 ou 512 suivant ta quantité de ram ça devrais fonctionner après pour le réseau tu te démèrde


----------



## Tisouit (9 Novembre 2010)

Yep, j'ai pas trop le choix daffi ^^

Merci old mac, donc j'ai plus a chercher de driver ? Sa doit être une version "distro" si je me trompe pas ?

EDIT : Donc oui c'est distro ( pour les futur galériens ).


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Novembre 2010)

De toute façon aucune retail ne fonctionne sur AMD donc t'a pas le choix c'est distrib !

Petite correction pour le kernel c'est le speedstep kernel


----------



## Tisouit (12 Novembre 2010)

Dac, et si je prends le iatkos V7 il y aura surement ces pilotes vu qu'il est plus récent le kalyway non ? Ou c'est pas les mêmes nom peut être.


----------



## Tisouit (18 Novembre 2010)

L'instal progresse normalement jusqu'à ce message d'erreur : Firewire unable to determine security-mode.
Et après ca bloque avec cette phrase : Still waiting for root device.


----------

